

Next time, could you please use a standardized EULA/TOS - _seininn

For those of you who bother reading the EULAs, you know how tedious and time consuming the task is. it's also mostly repetitive (don't cause disruptive interference, don't abuse our services, don't hack into our systems, ..etc)<p>My question is: Why don't we have a standardized EULA, a general license agreement that covers most of what companies want in an EULA?<p>This way I, and everyone else who bothers reading, can avoid 7-minute long reading excursions in much the same way we don't read the GPL; we already know what the terms are.<p>Companies that have more specific requirements can append the additional terms to the end of the EULA so that we can skip immediately right to the unique terms and conditions.<p>Just a thought.<p>PS: I apologize in advance if my usage of English is incorrect.
======
simcop2387
Probably because I'd never trust that the start of it tells me that they're
really giving me the standardized EULA and not something else entirely but
just saying it's the standardized one.

